# Alte Festplatte auf neues System übernehmen-geht das überhaupt?!



## DunklerLord16 (20. Mai 2015)

*Alte Festplatte auf neues System übernehmen-geht das überhaupt?!*

Hallo,
Ich habe eine Frage und zwar würde ich gerne in naher Zukunft etwas an meinem System "tunen", da dieses für das neu erschienene The Witcher 3 in Ultra nicht mehr ausreicht.
Da ich aber nur Mainboard, RAM, Prozessor ( Kühler noch vorhanden ) und Grafikkarte austauschen möchte und meine Festplatte behalten will, frage ich mich nun ob das überhaupt funktioniert? Ich habe schon viel im Internet recherchiert doch keine wirkliche Antwort erhalten. Die einen behaupten Nein, die Anderen wiederum sagen dass dies ohne Probleme klappen wird und wieder Andere sprechen von Treiberdeinstallationen vor dem Umbau.

Mein System:
Windows 7 64bit
Motherboard: P67A-GD53 B3
Prozessor: Intel I5 2500k
Grafikkarte:  2x AMD Radeon HD 6950 1GB

Mein Wunschsystem:
Motherboard: MSI X99S SLI PLUS Intel X99 So.2011-3
Prozessor: Intel I7 5820k
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GTX 970

Kann ich nun einfach das alte Motherboard austauschen und dann die Festplatte anschließen oder wird dies kompliziert? Wenn ja was muss ich beachten? Welche Treiber muss ich vorher deinstallieren?....

Ich hoffe auf schnelle Antworten und bedanke mich schon jetzt einmal recht herzlich bei Ihnen.

P.S. Eine externe Festplatte für Datensicherung besitze ich leider nicht, weshalb ich eine Neuinstallation des alten Betriebssystems gerne vermeiden würde.


----------



## DKK007 (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Alte Festplatte auf neues System übernehmen-geht das überhaupt?!*

Vorher solltest du aber doch deine wichtigsten Daten sichern!

Wenn du vor dem austausch der Platten die Grafik-, Chipsatztreiber, usw. unterwirfst sollte es kein Problem sein. 

Warum kauft du dir denn den teuren Haswell-E, fürs Spielen würde es auch den i7-4790K tun.


----------



## Amon (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Alte Festplatte auf neues System übernehmen-geht das überhaupt?!*

Also das kann funktionieren.  Sichere deine wichtigen Daten vorher und baue dann um. Dann einfach mal booten. Entweder erkennt Windows die neue Hardware und macht automatisch die nötigen updates oder es schmiert dir im schlimmsten Fall mit einem Bluescreen ab. Eine saubere Neuinstallation ist aber vorzuziehen.


----------



## XyZaaH (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Alte Festplatte auf neues System übernehmen-geht das überhaupt?!*

Sichere die wichtigen Daten, formatiere die Platte, installier Windows neu und dann kopier die Daten auf die alte Festplatte und alles ist super.


----------



## DunklerLord16 (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Alte Festplatte auf neues System übernehmen-geht das überhaupt?!*

Ich würde lieber direkt auf die neuere Schnittstelle 2011-3 umsteigen um auch den neuen DDR-4 Speicher nutzen zu können und für die Zukunft gerüstet zu sein.
Das bedeutet also, dass ich meine ganzen daten von der Festplatte auf eine externe Festplatte sichern muss? Sind dann wirklich alle Daten übertragen ( sprich Spielstände etc...)? Habe ziemlich Angst meine Daten zu verlieren.....
Dann würde ich die Festplatte formatieren und Windows neu installieren. Stimmt dies so?


----------



## DKK007 (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Alte Festplatte auf neues System übernehmen-geht das überhaupt?!*



XyZaaH schrieb:


> Sichere die wichtigen Daten, formatiere die Platte, installier Windows neu und dann kopier die Daten auf die alte Festplatte und alles ist super.



Ist natürlich die beste Möglichkeit. 
Ich hab nen neuen Laptop und konnte meine alte SSD einfach weiterverwenden. War aber eher Zufall, da der neue nicht automatisch vom DVD-Laufwerk startet und so der Grub kam. Ich habs dann einfach mal getestet, Treiber kamen einfach übers Update von Win10.

 Daten hatte ich vorher natürlich gesichert, da ich ja eigentlich eine Neuinstallation vor hatte. Hat mir aber 2-3 Tage Arbeit erspart.


----------



## In_Vain (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Alte Festplatte auf neues System übernehmen-geht das überhaupt?!*

Dein 2500k sollte doch für Witcher noch ganz gut ausreichen, oder? 



			
				PCGH schrieb:
			
		

> In üblichen Auflösungen wie Full HD und maximalen Details bestimmt immer die Grafikkarte die Leistung und der Prozessor ist egal, sofern sich vier echte Kerne unter der Haube befinden.



Ein Grafikkartenupdate sollte dann reichen. Und dein Prozi hält locker noch bis Skylake/Zen.  Insbesondere jetzt "relativ" kurz vor Skylake auf Haswell-E umzusteigen lohnt sich mMn für Gaming allein nicht. Das Verhältnis von Kosten zu Langlebigkeit dürfte sich deutlich schlechter gestalten als du jetzt denkst 

Ansonsten, falls du dir nicht eine externe Festplatte wenigstens leihen kannst: Zweite Partition auf die Festplatte, Daten rüberschieben, Systempartition plattmachen, fertig. Geht natürlich nur, falls du noch genügend Platz hast. Ansonsten andersrum und auf die neue Partition Windows neu installieren. Aber mal ehrlich: Du willst 1000 Ocken für ein 2011-3-System ausgeben, aber nicht 50-100 für ne Externe?


----------



## slater0803 (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Alte Festplatte auf neues System übernehmen-geht das überhaupt?!*

Ich hab letztens von nem b85 auf nen z97 Chipsatz gewechselt und mein Windows7 hatte es ohne Probleme mitgemacht, hat zwar erstmal Zig Treiber installiert aber lief dann, allerdings hab ich es trotzdem platt gemacht, weil hier fallen Treiber weg... Da kommen neue hinzu... Das kann zu Fehlern führen wo du dich später fragst warum bloß


----------



## DunklerLord16 (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Alte Festplatte auf neues System übernehmen-geht das überhaupt?!*

Meint Ihr wirklich nicht das es sich lohnt? Wurde nicht gesagt dass die späteren Prozessorgenerationen für den 2011-3 Sockel rauskommen? Dann könnte ich doch auchschon jtzt umsteigen. Naja ich muss mir das nochmal genau überlegen 1000Euro ist echt viel...
Wenn ich mir die neue Partition erstelle, muss ich dann alle Ordner außer dem Ordner Windows dorthin verschieben? Und wenn ich das Betriebssystem neu aufsetze wird auch nur (C formatiert?


----------



## DKK007 (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Alte Festplatte auf neues System übernehmen-geht das überhaupt?!*

Es wird wahrscheinlich genau eine weitere Prozessorgeneration für 2011-3 geben und das ist nächstes Jahr Broadwell-E. Und da gibt es höchstens 5-10% mehr IPC. Skyllake-E (2017?) wird mit Sicherheit einen komplett neuen Sockel bekommen.

Bleib einfach beim i5 und warte auf Skylake oder gar ZEN.

Patitionierung und Formatierung kannst du bei der Installation selber wählen. Da aber immer etwas schief gehen kann, ist eine externe Sicherung mehr als angebracht.


----------



## drstoecker (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Alte Festplatte auf neues System übernehmen-geht das überhaupt?!*

Mal geht es mal nicht musste probieren. Von der Leistung her reicht es völlig die CPU zu übertakten sagen wir mal auf 4.5ghz -potente Kühlung vorausgesetzt. Neue Grafikkarte rein gtx 970 o.ä. und gut is. Ausser es muss mal was neues sein dann kannste dir einen i7/xeon kaufen mit nem aktuellen Board und ne Backup Platte für 50€ sollten dann auch drin sein.


----------



## MountyMAX (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Alte Festplatte auf neues System übernehmen-geht das überhaupt?!*

Als kleine Info am Randefür einen "Umzug", auch wenn ich noch andere Backups hatte (die ich nicht gebraucht habe), hat es so am leichtesten/stressfreisten funktioniert.

1. Erstelle eine Festplattenkopie mit https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ee656415.aspx (im Programm den Haken bei "Use vhdx" entfernen)
2. Lade und installiere https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
3. Erstelle eine neue virtuelle Maschine (mit Windows 7 Basisprofil) und lade die Festplattenkopie 
4. Starten ..., der erste Start dauert etwas, aber irgendwann bist du dann auf dem Desktop.

Die Festplattenkopie (es wäre sinnvoll wenn genug Speicherplatz vorhanden, eine 2. Kopie zur Sicherheit zu erstellen) kannst du ja auf eine (hoffentlich vorhandene) andere Festpltte speichern und dann nach dem neu aufsetzen des Systems in Ruhe die Daten vom virtuellen (einfach auf dem Neuen wieder Virtualbox installieren) rüberholen.


----------



## paddypitt87 (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Alte Festplatte auf neues System übernehmen-geht das überhaupt?!*

Ich würde in jedem Falle den i5 2500k behalten. Den kannst du doch auch noch übertakten aber selbst das wird Witcher 3 kaum boosten, da es wohl extrem Grafiklastig ist. Kauf dir einfach die GTX 970  oder passend R9 290 und gut is. Wenn du deswegen 1000€ ausgibst und dann noch Angst hast die Daten zu verlieren um dann mit ner komplett neuen Plattform und DDR4 Ram nur für Witcher schonmal vorab umzusteigen, wirst du womöglich auch noch enttäuscht sein,  da es sicher kaum schneller laufen wird. 

Bis zu einer Komplettumrüstung würde ich auch definitiv bis nächstes Jahr warten!

Und das mit dem Festplattenwechsel ist immer eine Glückssache. Ich hatte da schon alles durch. Mal hat sich Windows beim booten aufgehangen, mal alles installiert und es lief instabil und mal ging es. Ich habe dann generell immer eine Neuinstallation vorgenommen. Aber wenn du vorher deine Daten sicherst, kannst du es dann ja auch irgendwann mal bei Gegebenheit ausprobieren. Neuinstallieren kann man dann ja noch immer


----------

